# Online Finnish dictionary



## Mariana94

Hello and Happy New Year, wonderful Finnish people!!                                                                                                 I was wondering if anyone could possibly suggest some link to a free online Finnish to English and vise versa dictionary. As you may've already figured out, I'm seriously thinking of enrolling to an online Finnish course, thus an access to some sort of vocabulary source would be of great help.                                                                                     Thanks in advance


----------



## DrWatson

Happy New Year to you as well. You should check out the Finnish forum sticky thread for a comprehensive list of online resources including dictionaries, grammars etc.


----------



## Mariana94

Thanks a lot! Appreciate your help!


----------



## sakvaka

As the sticky thread comprehensively responds to the original poster's question, this thread is now closed.


----------

